# Infinite Insights



## crossingtalon98 (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of Ed Parker's Infinite Insights Into Kenpo Vol. 1?


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello, welcome to MT! Maybe some members on here, if not, try ebay, or amazon.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 11, 2006)

Morning, Crossingtalon98... and welcome to MT!

Karate Korner has several of Mr. Parkers books... including Vols. 1, 3, 4, & 5 of II... looks like they're OOS for Vol. 2 at the moment...

Look HERE for the info on Vol. 1...

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## MJS (Oct 11, 2006)

Thread moved to Kenpo section as it'll generate more replies here.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 11, 2006)

Go here.

You cans spend anywhere from about 15 buck to more than 180 for volume 1.

http://www.alibris.com/search/searc...matches=7&qsort=p&cm_re=works*listing*buyused


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

I get mine from Tigerclaw.


----------



## jasonearle (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope you are able to get them and get them quick cause I know he is buying back all of the rights and coming out with new Infinite Insights and a new Encylopedia of Kenpo, hopefully soon.  He found all his dads old notes and is working on lots of stuff right now, so good luck finding them.


----------



## MattJ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sigung86 said:


> Go here.
> 
> You cans spend anywhere from about 15 buck to more than 180 for volume 1.
> 
> http://www.alibris.com/search/searc...matches=7&qsort=p&cm_re=works*listing*buyused


 
Dang! 180?! Wish I would have kept my Vol. 1. But I still have my copy of Vol.2 - signed by Ed Parker himself! Let the bidding begin!!!! :jediduel:


----------

